# who sells the best pouches



## idiotnovice (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi all,

after some pouches would like to have a centering hole or similar for ammo, heard there are some magnetic pouches also wheres the best place to buy them?


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello,

I'm not quite sure about the individuals on the forum who sell them, but simple-shot.com has a good offering of pouches. I use the supersure and they are great and long lasting. I don't believe they carry magnetic though.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i believe Rayshot, or maybe Flatband they are both vendors on the forum so you can find them in them vendor thread hope this helps


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of both Rayshots Supersure pouches, and E-Shots pouches. You can purchase either variety from the members themselves here on the forum or at simple-shot.com.

I'm not gonna call one better than the other, I will happily shoot either any day.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Um????


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

RayShot makes some darn fine pouches. I believe Leon13 also sells pouches.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

JTslinger said:


> RayShot makes some darn fine pouches. I believe Leon13 also sells pouches.


Nope I just trade ;-)
Cheers


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I also sell pouches 
Mine have been reviewed on Flip Magazine, England, with very good results.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/40768-cow-leather-pouches-for-sale/




__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=541876079291459&id=256235007855569


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Any of the site vendors here can help you to some excellent pouches. Which one is best for you? I'd call that personal preference.

I PERSONALLY am really fond of Rayshots SupersureSuperpouch. It's small, light, soft to the touch, and so frikin strong that to date I have not yet worn one out.


----------

